# spendet der DGzRS !!!!



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2008)

*dann man braucht sie schneller als man denkt !* |uhoh:​
Meine "ganzes_neues_Zeug_am_Boot_Premieren_Fahrt" endete leider nicht so toll wie sie anfing ..... #q
alles sah supi aus - GPS Plotter, Echolot, neue(re)r Außenborder ... alles schien bestens zu sein ...
Hier nen 50er Dorsch an DR-Rute

http://img235.*ih.us/img235/6637/dorschvj6.jpg

Motor lief stundenlang einwandfrei und ich war happy endlich den richtigen am Boot zu haben der Schleppangeln und auch gute Gleitfahrt zu zweit ermöglichte ...

http://img233.*ih.us/img233/5486/heckseemj7.jpg

dann auf der Rückfahrt zum Yachthafen mit 14 Kn .... Motor wurde plötzlich langsamer - dann irgendein metallisches Klappern und dann war er aus #q :c #q :c
*nix ging mehr* ... ging nicht mehr anzuziehen ... #c
weit und breit nirgends nen Schiff/Boot zu sehen - also blieb nur die *124124* (sollte jeder eingespeichert haben!!! ich nun auch ) zu wählen 
dauerte ca 45 min dann kam am Horizont ne hohe Bugwelle zum Vorschein und nen paar Minuten später waren die Jungs dann zur Stelle :

http://img219.*ih.us/img219/2576/78029735eq2.jpg

so sah das dann aus als Schleppverband 

http://img219.*ih.us/img219/2310/92171805wx4.jpg
http://img215.*ih.us/img215/3986/90083708je9.jpg

Motor keine 3 Jahre alt - ausgefülltes Serviceheft, letzte Inspektion ca 9 Mo her, seitdem wohl nicht mehr im Wasser .
Probelauf bei Besichtigung und auch die ersten Stunden der Benutzung zu vollster Zufriedenheit ...
nun bedarf er wohl nen größern Reparatur und meine Trollingsaison ist wohl schon gelaufen dieses Frühjahr :c
5 Dorsche gefangen alle so + - 50cm 
insgesamt nun natürlich nen besch***eidener Tag auf See #q


*Aber das wichtigste ist, auf die Jungs kann man sich verlassen und man muß sie unterstützen !!!! #6*​


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

ach ja .... suche gute Adresse des Vertrauens für diesen Patienten :


( hat sich erledigt - Werkstatt gefunden und schon mit in Kontakt ! danke für die gutgemeinten PN's !!! )


----------



## nemles (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Mensch Jörg,

Ist ja glücklicherweise nachmal alles gut gegangen.

Ja, auf die Jungs kann man sich wirklich verlassen. Und dadurch,
daß die nicht staatlich unterstützt werden, sind sie auf jede Spende angewiesen. Am besten man wird Fördermitglied.

Wie wichtig das ist, sieht man z.B. daran, daß Du hier noch nen Bericht abfassen kannst!!!:m


----------



## bacalo (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Moin moin auss´n Spessart!

Ärgerlich und doch beruhigend, dass es SIE gibt!

So isses-unser Leben, 
daheim wäre dieses Missgeschick nicht passiert.

Aber, so schnell klein beizugeben
ist doch nicht deine Art- oder;+.

Also, möchte gerne wieder einen Bericht von DIR hören#6#6.

Immer eine Handbreit Wasser unner´m Kiel!!!!!!



Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Das ist ja wirklich Mist Jörg!!

Man gut das ist so glimpflich abgelaufen#h


----------



## Fishzilla (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Schöner Mist.
aber Hauptsache wieder gesund am Land gekommen.
Hatte, wie schon mal geschrieben, fast den gleichen Motor.
Bei mir war damals der Anlasser defekt.
So eine Art Scheibe schnellte nach oben, ging aber nicht wieder runter, was sie eigentlich tun sollte.
Beim nächsten Anlassen keinen Mucks mehr von Motor, weil diese blöde Scheibe oben "festklebte".
Das auf dem Wasser.
War im übrigen die Jungfernfahrt mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee gewesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Eine Werbung die immer von uns unterstützt wird.
Die DGzRS finanziert sich rein aus Spenden.
Jeder Meeres/Boostangler sollte dazu in meinen Augen seinen Obolus leisten.
Danke für den Bericht, HD, der das wieder einmal vor Augen geführt hat.
Ich denke mal Du hast nichst dagegen, wenn ich das auch im Magazin bringe, sowas kann man nicht weit genug verbreiten.


----------



## lille pojken (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Mensch Jörg!!!
Man gut das es die Jungs gibt,habe vor einem Jahr auch mal das glueck von den Schwedischen Kolegen recht schnell wieder heil an land gebracht zu werden seit dem Bekommen die jedes Jahr ihre500Kronen als Fördermitglied weil besser ist das:q:q:q
Ach trotsdem Petri zu den Fischen

MvH Lars


----------



## Franky D (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

mensch da haste ja nochmal glück gehabt!
da sieht man mal des es wichtig ist die jungs zu unterstützen damit sie immer da seien können wenn jemand ihre hilfe benötigt


----------



## HD4ever (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine Werbung die immer von uns unterstützt wird.
> Die DGzRS finanziert sich rein aus Spenden.
> Jeder Meeres/Boostangler sollte dazu in meinen Augen seinen Obolus leisten.
> Danke für den Bericht, HD, der das wieder einmal vor Augen geführt hat.
> Ich denke mal Du hast nichst dagegen, wenn ich das auch im Magazin bringe, sowas kann man nicht weit genug verbreiten.



natürlich nicht !!!
ich werd denen nun auch nen kleinen monatlichen Dauerauftrag einrichten #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

DGzRS, Förderer werden:
http://www.dgzrs.de/index.php?id=115


----------



## HD4ever (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

danke für den link !
ausgefüllt und abgeschickt :m


----------



## rob (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

sind schon tolle jungs!meine größte hochachtung!

gut das alles für dich glimpflich ausgegangen ist hadee!!
wünsch dir viel glück mit dem motor.
beste grüße aus wien
rob


----------



## MINIBUBI (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Moin Moin
Habe Gerade mal nach den Kosten eines Hubschrauber einsatzes geforscht.
wartung,Inspektion,Kraftstoff u.s.w. Aufgepast
Pro Flug Std, 3800,- ---4800,- €
Rettungs Boot ??? bestimmt nicht viel weniger!!!

Hat Jemannt Die Bank Verbindung Blz. und Konto Nr. von DGzRS
Auch Ich hoffe niemals die hilfe in anspruch nehmen zu müssen!!

Ich Spende Regelmässig an die KinderKrebs hilfe, werde noch 5,-€ ,für unsere Retter die sich Selbst in Gefahr bringen ,überhaben.
Gruß und Gesundheit aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## HD4ever (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Hat Jemannt Die Bank Verbindung Blz. und Konto Nr. von DGzRS
> Auch Ich hoffe niemals die hilfe in anspruch nehmen zu müssen!!
> 
> Ich Spende Regelmässig an die KinderKrebs hilfe, werde noch 5,-€ ,für unsere Retter die sich Selbst in Gefahr bringen ,überhaben.
> ...




siehe post Nr. 12 ....


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Mensch Jörg, da hattest Du ja noch mal Glück gehabt. Das mit dem Motor ist schon schxxxe. Das mit dem nicht mehr Anspringen kenne ich auch. Ist ein blödes Gefühl im Bauch.

Nur eine Frage beschäftigt mich noch. Wenn die Jungs (evtl auch Mädchen) vom DGzRS anrücken: Gibts da anschließend eigentlich noch ne Rechnung?? Die Meinungen darüber gehen doch auseinander. Haben die etwas gesagt ob es noch ne Rechnung für den Einsatz gibt? Und wenn ja, wie hoch wird die ungefähr sein?

Wenn dem nicht so ist, sollten wirklich alle die auf die See fahren spenden, noch besser Fördermitglied werden.#6


----------



## HD4ever (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

gute Frage ... |kopfkrat ich hoffe ja nicht .... |uhoh:

die haben nach der Aktion noch ne Erklärung von mir unterschreiben lassen wo sie sich gegen Schäden am Havaristen absichern, aber wollten keine Papiere haben |kopfkrat
hätte da als Adresse auch Benjamin Blümchen angeben können ... #c
ich hoffe ja nicht - und ein Fördermitglied haben sie nun schon mal mehr !


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Na Jörg wir warten mal ab. Ich habe gerade die gleiche Frage an die e-Mail Adresse der DGzRS gesand. Bin auf die Antwort gespannt. Wie gesagt gehört habe ich schon mal das da noch was kommt. Aber das sind reine Vermutungen.


----------



## HD4ever (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

ich hoffe da wird unterschieden zwischen Fahrlässigkeit und Notfall ..... 
aber ich meld mich dann wenn was kommt .....


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

hab da gerade mal beim DGzRS angefragt .... 
wenn so ein Betrag unter 250 EUR liegt gibt es wohl keine Rechnung - wenn darüber gibts Post ins Haus.
soweit die Auskunft *hier* ....
der Seenotkreuzer soll angeblich um die 200 EUR kosten ne Stunde .... also anscheinend Bezahlung alles je nach Aufwand, Zeit usw.


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Moin Jörg, was bedeutet das jetzt für Dich?? Du hast ja geschrieben das es 45 Min gedauert hat. 

Also 45 zu Dir und dann noch in den Hafen....Ist doch länger als ne Stunde.

Und was genau wird dann auf der Rechnung stehen?? Wird das anteilmäßig berechnet?? Fragen über Fragen.#c

Meine Antwort auf meine Mail ist noch nicht da.#c

Haste schon ne Diagnose vom Jammi?


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Jörg, was bedeutet das jetzt für Dich?? Du hast ja geschrieben das es 45 Min gedauert hat.
> 
> Also 45 zu Dir und dann noch in den Hafen....Ist doch länger als ne Stunde.
> 
> ...





ich hoffe keine Rechnung....aber selbst wenn, wird die nicht so imens hoch wenn die für sonen dicken Seenotkreuzer nur diesen Satz berechnen .. hatte da evtl viel mehr befürchtet ...


----------



## fischer696 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Moin,
ich habe mich nach der Aktion mit Jörg, am Sonntag, auch als Förderer angemeldet, das kann ja nie schaden.

Ich kenne es nur von der Feuerwehr da liegt es am Ermessen des Bürgermeisters, meistens gibt es bei Technische Hilfeleistungen keine Rechnung, auch die Feuerwehr braucht Förderer, jeder der z.B. ein Auto hat und einen schweren Unfall, währe es ja gut wenn die Feuerwehr die kommt gut ausgerüstet ist, oder wenn es Brennt..... u.s.w.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Haste schon ne Diagnose vom Jammi?



*edit*


----------



## rob (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

oh je das ist bitter!!!
tut mir echt leid für dich,immer der ärger mit gebrauchtem zeugs...
ich werd morgen mal ulf,den pressesprecher der dgzrs,anrufen und ihm fragen wie das mit einer rechnung in so einem fall ist.muss eh wegen etwas anderem mit ihm sprechen.so weit ich weiss wirst du da gar nichts bekommen,aber ich geb dir bescheid.
lg rob


----------



## fischer696 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

können ja nur von Glück reden das wir nicht all zuviel Wind hatten......
Ja ja mit Jörg kann man was erleben ;-)
War aber ein super Tag, das ist mal eine ganz Besondere Erfahrung, aber da hätten wir gern drauf verzichtet.


----------



## vaaberg (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

:vik:#q


oh Mann, Jörg so´n Schiit.
Aber ist ja nochmal gutgegangen.
Ja und  zu Thema Inspektion von Bootsmotoren könnte ich zum Begriff Zuverlässigkeit von Motorschraubern Bände schreiben.

Mein Motto: mach´s selber - dann brauchste nicht über andere zu schimpfen oder wegen anderen auf See bleiben. Kann ja gut reden - ich hab´s mal gelernt.
In meiner Schüssel liegt ein 8 PS mit 10 Betriebsstunden - seit 4 Jahren als Reserve ! Viel Geld, aber in Norwegen könnte das wichtig sein.

Fördermitglied beim DGzRS bin ich schon seit vielen Jahren.


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

@Rob, bitte las mich nicht dumm sterben. Ich möchte das auch gerne wissen wie das mit der Rechnung ist.


----------



## rob (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

also,ich habe gerade mit ulf(pressesprecher) von der dgzrs telefoniert.
er sagte,dass jeder fall bezüglich rechnung  einzeln entschieden wird.
generell gilt aber:

lebensrettung ist kostenfrei.

bei einsetzung einer technischen hilfestellung gibt es von seiten der dgzrs eine spendenbitte!! zur erstattung der betriebskosten.

bei den betriebskosten geht es aber nur um den verbrauchten diesel der rettungsboote.
d.h. ein seenotkreuzer wird etwas teurer als ein kleines boot der dgzrs.
diese betriebskosten stehen aber in keiner relation zu den gesicherten sachwerten.
exekutiert wird dieser betrag nicht.
es wird alles ganz hanseatisch geregelt:m

lg rob


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Hier die Antwort der DGzRS:

Sehr geehrter Herr Büschers,

sobald es sich bei den Einsätzen um einen Seenotfall handelt, werden diese nicht berechnet. Technische Hilfeleistung (z.B. Abschleppen bei gutem Wetter und Motorproblemen), bei denen es sich nicht um Notfälle handelt, werden anteilig berechnet. Die Höhe der Kosten hängt vom Einsatzfahrzeug und der Einsatzzeit ab.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Michael Kühn

DGzRS 
Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger 

Ist doch Ok. Besser als nicht mehr zurück kommen. Also alle
Spenden oder Förderer werden.


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

*edit*


----------



## fischer696 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Oh oh....
und damit waren wir auf der Ostsee...........


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

@ HD
Du hast mein volles Mitgefühl :v


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

*edit* 
geht ja hier nur darum mal Fördermitglied zu werden !


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Als Fördermitglied bekommt ihr auch div. male im Jahr Post mit Berichten wer alles so gerettet wurde und was sonst noch passiert ist....bin mal auf die nächste Ausgabe gespannt ob was von HD drin ist :m


----------



## schleppangler (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

moin,moin

bin schon seit ein paar jahren fördermitglied der dgzrs und ich finde es sollte selbstverständlich sein,wenn man auf unseren heimischen meeren unterwegs ist.
dazu zähle ich natürlich auch die kutterangler,die sich ja auch mal mit nem pilker piersen und dann hilfe der dgzrs erhalten!

außerdem sollte man sich überlegen einen kleinen zweitmotor ans boot zu hängen ,ist sicherlich sicherer bei starkem wind als auf die retter warten zu müssen.wenn das boot erstmal manövrierunfähig umhertreibt kann es schon mal brenzlig werden.

aber das ist natürlich nur meine meinung.

ich habe ine meinem anglerleben bestimmt schon 4 mal angler aus einer ähnlichne situation geholfen (defekter motor ).


mfg kay


----------



## fischer696 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Moin Kai,
da hast du recht, das sollte man sein.
das mit dem Zusatzmotor ist wohl auch eine gute Idee, wird Jörg sich wohl auch überlegen, ist wohl ein besseres Gefühl, denn wenn man einen Zusatzmotor hat, braucht man ihn meist nicht.
Auch ich habe schon sehr vielen geholfen, wieder in den Hafen zu kommen, das sehe ich auf See als selbstverständlich an, auch wenn dadurch mein Angeltag hin ist.


----------



## schleppangler (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

hi sascha,

klar ist das selbstverständlich,aber ich habe schon situationen erlebt bei dem man nur den kopf schütteln kann.
1 beispiel : angler starten einen motor trocken! an land #d (20 ps) um zu schauen ob er auch läuft ,bevor sie slippen.ich sag nur wasserpumpe.
2 beispiel : von mir zurückgeschleppte angler, deren motor im monat zuvor im wasser abgesoffen war ohne das sich jemand kompetentes den motor angeschaut hätte.

dafür habe ich dann kein verständnis. hat in diesem fall nichts mit jörg`s problem zu tun , das war in meinen augen pech !


mfg kay


----------



## fischer696 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

das stimmt natürlich, solche Leut sollten zurück Rudern oder schwimmen, das ist ja schon grob fahrlässig.
wie war das noch immer, verlasse dich auf andere und du....... verlassen?!?!
Bei Jörg hat es ja nicht am Öl gelegen, war ja nichts drin. Was da schon so ein wenig Öl ausgemacht hätte.
Ja..... beim nächsten wird es dann bestimmt anders, erst noch einmal alles durchsehen  lassen. Ob dann alles gut geht? ist ja auch keine Garantie, aber man fühlt sich sicherer.


----------



## HD4ever (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*



fischer696 schrieb:


> Jörg sich wohl auch überlegen, ist wohl ein besseres Gefühl, denn wenn man einen Zusatzmotor hat, braucht man ihn meist nicht.
> .


 

nun ja ... das war mein ursprünglicher Plan ja auch .... 
wollte noch nen kleinen Schleppmotor zu meinem Mercury anbauen .... aber da mein Heck hinten wieder schmaler zuläuft und so ein Zusatzhalter nicht richtig ohne weiteres richtig gut befestigt werden konnte - ist meine Planung dann halt auf nur einen Motor hinausgelaufen ...
konnte ja keiner ahnen das so ein Dreck mit dem Motor vorher passiert ist #d


----------



## schleppangler (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

moin jörg ,

was genau war denn nun die ausfallursache von deinem motor? ich hoffe ich habe das nicht überlesen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Wo wir gerade dabei sind...

Letzten Ostern auf Fehmarn stehen zwei Mann aus Münster an der Slippe mit nem Kajütboot von geschätzten 3,50m und nem 6Ps Motor dran. Mir war es mit 4-5 aus Süd/Ost zu Windig und ich schaute zu wie die ca 10min am ziehen waren bis der Quirl ansprang. Dann sprang er an, und die beiden fuhren ein kleines stück raus bis der Motor wieder aus ging. Und ziehen und ziehen und ziehen. Ich war drauf und drann mein Boot zu slippen weil die biden chon ein gutes Stück abgetrieben waren, als der Motor dann doch ansprang und die beiden fuhren soweit raus das ich sie mit dem bloßen Augen nicht mehr sehen konnte.#d|uhoh:

Man bin ich ein Weichei.


----------



## dipsy (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Moin,

als ich vom Karpfenangeln aufs Meeresangeln umgestiegen bin,
habe ich mich sofort als Förderer bei der DGzRS angemeldet.
Man weiß ja nie was einem die Zukunft bringt.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## HD4ever (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

gestern Post bekommen ...
dachte zuerst an ne Abschlepprechnung |uhoh:
doch statt dessen zum Glück die wohl übliche Infopost mit dem Förderausweis drinnen .... :q


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

So ich habe es auch getan. Ich bekomme jetzt auch einen Förderausweis:vik:.

@Jörg, wie weit biste mit dem Motor?


----------



## steffan2 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

der ist bestimmt schon wieder auf der Ostsee ;-)


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> .
> 
> @Jörg, wie weit biste mit dem Motor?



nee - der macht sich Gedanken über die Finanzierung der Motorreparatur


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Oh Man Jörg, das kenne ich. Schexx Gefühl im Magen.:v


----------



## Fischfütterer (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Tach Leute,

ich spende als Bootsbesitzer jedes Jahr, da diese Leute ihr Geld (was sie ja als Ehrenamtliche nicht bekommen...) mehr als Wert sind.
Glücklicherweise blieb ich bis jetzt in Deutschen Küstengewässern von Pannen an Bord verschont...#6
Jedoch hatte ich vor 3 Jahren Mastbruch (Etap-Segelboot) im Mittelmeer und der Außenborder (9,9PS Evinrude) mußte natürlich die Gunst der Stunde nutzen um genau da auch das Handtuch zu werfen (Schraubenkupplung zerbröselt)!#q
Nach ca. 30 Minuten hat mich der Wind recht nah an eine Felsküste getrieben.
Dank einer Notsignalpistole konnte ich eine Personenfähre auf mein Elend aufmerksam machen!
Diese hat mich dann in Schlepp in den nächsten Hafen gezogen.
Leider mußte ich dann"freiwillig" 500€ an den Kapitän zahlen!!!#d
Das diese Aktion meinen restlichen Urlaub erheblich (finanziell) eingeschränkt hat, kann sich glaub jeder vorstellen!!!

Daher können wir Deutsche froh sein, das es hierzulande solche "kostenlose" Helfer gibt!#6

Es kann halt jeden mal treffen!!! Also: Spendet der DGzRS !!!


Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

So nu ist es amtlich. Gestern ist mein FördererAusweis gekommen.:vik::vik:

Ich hoffe das sich noch weitere als Förderer anmelden. Da es doch jeden treffen kann.


----------



## Fischmansfriend (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Wenn einer eine Reise tut....

dann kann er manchmal erzählen, was Ihm an einem wirklichen Pechtag so alles passieren kann!
Deshalb hier nun meine Sonntags-Angeltour-Story und warum manchmal auch ein zweiter AB nicht mehr hilft....

Aber der Reihe nach.
Als ich am Samstag nachmittag den Wetterbreicht ((leider nur auf Wetter.com) gescannt hatte und es für Sonntag entspannte 3 Windstärken ohne Niederschlag angesagt waren, habe ich kurzentschlossen meinen Kumpel Jörn angerufen, der wiederum ein OK von zu Hause bekam. 
gesagt , getan, um 7:00 trafen wir uns auf dem Parkplatz in HH Stapelfeld, luden einen Teil der Ausrüstung und freuten uns auf einen schönen Angeltag vor Grossenbrode.
Als wir dort ankamen, hies es erstmal: Boot aufriggen.
Das war schnell erledigt, also rein in die Schwimmanzüge, Boot an den Haken genommen und los zur Slippe.
Schwuppdiwupp war das Boot im Wasser, der Hänger wieder auf dem Stell- und das Auto auf dem Parkplatz. Einsteigen, batterie angeklemmt, Zündung an und.....nüscht!
nur das Summen eines Elektromotors, aber kein Durchdrehen des Motors. Shit!

Gehäuseabdeckung ab, Hammer genommen und auf dem Anlasser rumgekloppt (beim Auto gehts doch auch!) aber: Rien ne va plus, nichts ging mehr.#q
Also haben wir erstmal die Slippe freigemacht und das Boot auf den Steg nebenangeschoben.
Und dann im Schwimmanzug, bereits im eigenen Saft stehend, den Anlasser ausgebaut.
Ich dachte : das wars dann wohl für heute. 
Aber dann fiel mit eine Schiebebuchse am Anlasser auf, die wohl für das Einrücken zustängig sein musste und die von zähem, wohl alten Fett regelrecht festklebte. 

Licht am Horizont! Etwas Öl wirkte Wunder, Anlasser "mal eben" wieder montiert, und der Motor sprang an!!!
Hurra, es geht doch noch zum Fischen!
:vik:
Schnell die Hände gereinigt und los ging es aus der Hafenausfahrt und an der Mole vorbei, ca 1 Meile Richtung Sagasbank.
Aber dann kam es, wie es an einem solchen Tag kommen musste.  ich wollte nach links lenken doch es gab nur noch es gab ein ratterndes Geräusch und plötzlich keinen Widerstand mehr. Shit, was ist denn nun schon wieder los?

Geradeaus und rechts konnte ich noch lenken, und der Wind trieb uns zum Glück genau Richtung Hafen zurück. Also entschieden wir uns, uns erstmal ein Stück zurück treiben zu lassen und dabei eine Drift mitzunehmen und angelten etwa 30 Minuten. 

Dann setzte kräftiger Regen ein und uns war die Situation nicht ganz geheuer, also zurück in den Hafen. 
Aber leichter gesagt als getan, denn es krachte nochmal, und nun ging gar nichts mehr!

Und der Reservemotor mit Pinnenlenkung, den ich dabei hatte?

Der sprang ebenfalls nicht an, weil beim Ziehen der Anlasserschnur kein Widerstand zu spüren war und dieser durchrutschte.
Die Sperrklinken des Anlassers waren vom kalten Fett verklebt und griffen nicht mehr ins Schwungrad ein......

Auch ein Ersatzmotor, ohne den ich übrigens wirklich nicht  rausfahren würde, ist also keine Versicherung für alle Fälle!

Ich dachte schon daran 124124 anzurufen, aber mit Hilfe eines um den Lenkungszug gewickelten Lappen konnte ich bei ausgekuppeltem Motor durch direktes Ziehen am Zug lenken. 

Also Auskuppeln, Lenken, Einkuppeln, ein Stück fahren, wieder Auskuppeln, Nachlenken, wieder Einkuppeln usw. nach etwa 45 min für übrige halbe SM waren wir dann sicher im Hafen gelandet. 

Geschafft! :vik:
nachdem wir dann das Boot rausgeslippt und auf den Stellplatz gebracht, alles ausgeladen und das Lenkgetriebe noch eben schnell im strömenden Regen zerlegt hatten, die Diagnose: 

Das Gusszahnrad des Lenkgetrieben war komplett und mehrfach gebrochen ! Tolle Qualität auch....#q

Dann sind wir nur noch ins Auto gestiegen, gaaanz vorsichtig nach Hause gefahren und ich habe den Rest des Tages im Bett verbracht und gehofft, dass dieses nicht auch noch zusammenbricht.

Ich sage Euch, es war ein verdammt gutes Gefühl zu wissen, dass nur etwas 1SM entfernt der Seenotrettungskreuzer lag und ich die Nummer gespeichert und Handyempfang hatte.


Gut, dass es die DGzRS gibt, und auch wenn ich Sie diesmal, zugegeben knapp, nicht gebraucht habe wird mein Dauerauftrag nun auch eingerichtet!

Tight lines

Thorsten


----------



## HD4ever (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

jaja ... es kann mal schneller gehen als man denkt !!! 
gut das du wieder gut zurück gekommen bist !!! #6


----------



## raubangler (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Was wäre eigentlich, wenn es die DGzRS nicht geben würde?
Ganz einfach, es würde eine staatliche Seenotrettung geben.

Deutschland hat sich gegenüber den Vereinten Nationen verpflichtet, einen Seenotrettungsdienst bereitzustellen.
Diese Verpflichtung wurde einfach und billig an die DGzRS abgegeben.

Ohne DGzRS müsste es somit eine steuerfinanzierte Seenotrettung geben.
Da zahlen dann alle - auch die Bayern :q.

Aber alleine der Gedanke, dass man sich dann von Beamten retten lassen muss (gleich verbunden mit einer Alkoholkontrolle), ist Grund genug, die DGzRS weiterhin zu unterstützen.

@HD4ever
Die Mitgliedschaft hätten sie Dir auch gleich auf See andrehen können - in dem Augenblick unterschreibt man doch alles!
So macht es jedenfalls der ADAC...
Vermutlich wäre der Förderbeitrag dann noch etwas höher ausgefallen.|uhoh:


----------



## schleppangler (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

@raubangler
die dgzrs wurde 1865 gegründet!!da gab es die vereinten nationen noch gar nicht und warum sollte man etwas gutes nicht beibehalten.
also kann man nicht davon sprechen das die verantwortung einfach abgegeben wurde.
die dgzrs hatte es bisher noch nicht nötig auf staatliche hilfen zurückzugreifen,sollte sie allerdings mal nicht genug spenden bekommen ,dann würde ser staat eingreifen müssen ,aufgrund der verpflichtung gegenüber den vereinten nationen.

@ fishermannsfriend

ohne dir nahetreten zu wollen ,aber bis auf deinen lenkungsschaden hört es sich nach mangelnder wartung an .altes fett,beziehungsweise nicht das richtige (kaltes fett).
dann nützt natürlich auch ein zweitmotor nichts.

ich lasse meinen zweitmotor zuhause in einer wanne laufen ,meist am abend vor der ausfahrt.das hilft zwar nicht 100% aber dann wäre es tatsächlich pech wenn er nicht anspringt.

mfg kay


----------



## Fischmansfriend (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

@ schleppangler:
da kann ich Dir nur eingeschränkt recht geben, 
denn der Hauptmotor ist jährlich in der Wartung in einer Fachwerkstatt, auch der Impeller wird jedes Jahr vorsorglich getauscht. Ob allerdings dabei jedesmal der Anlasser abgeschmiert wird, weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht und werde ich noch erfragen. Würde ich bei einer generellen Wartung erwarten, oder leige ich da falsch?
Den Reservemotor habe ich selbst gewartet (einfacher, kleiner Zweitakter) und das auch 2mal jaehrlich.
Die Wartung geschah also von 2 verschiedenen Instanzen. Dass ich möglicherweise bei dem Reservemotor falsches Fett genutzt habe, kann schon sein, welches empfiehlst Du denn, damit das nicht wieder passiert?
Ich habe "normales" Lagerfett genommen das "weisse" Sprühfett jedenfalls härtet auch zu schnell aus und klebt...
Zu Hause laufen lassen geht nicht, da der Motor am Boot bleibt....
Bin da für Verbesserungsvorschläge immer dankbar!


----------



## schleppangler (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

@fischmannsfriend

die fa. würth bietet ein gutes sprühfett an ,das wasserabweisend ist und von -20° bis +180° arbeitet außerdem ist es fast durchsichtig.es heist hhs  und kommt aus der dose.die fa . würth ist deutschlandweit verteten.für die aussenbereiche des aussenborders würde ich wasserfestes fett verwenden ,bekommt man bei jeder aussenborderwekstatt.

normales lagerfett ist meist nicht wasserfest und härtet schnell aus ausserdem eignet es sich nicht für niedrige temperaturen.oftmals "blutetet" solch ein fett aus ,es kommt also zu ölausscheidungen.  
ich verwende fette die man leider nicht im freien handel bekommt,die kosten auch meist ca. 50€ die kartusche.aber das hhs kann man auch als normalsterblicher bei würth erwerben.

mfg kay


----------



## schleppangler (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

hab noch vergessen zu erwähnen, lieber öfter ein wenig als kurzfristig viel fett.ausserdem solte man altes fett ab und an entfernen.
und noch einen tipp,wenn man die haube abnimmt kann man den gesamten motorblock und anbauteile mit wd 40 einsprühen das konserviert den motor .auch diese prozedur wiederhole ich nach jeder ausfahrt bei beiden motoren.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

tztztztzt, wozu WD40 alles gut ist. Man könnte auch meinen das WD 40 für *W*under*D*oseninhalt mit *40*MIO Anwendungsgebiete.:vik:#h:vik:.

Auf den Motor, in den Motor, auf den Gummifisch (die Zander stehen drauf), an das Auto, an den Trailer, in den Trailer usw.usw.

Hätte ich auch gerne erfunden...#6#6#6

OT aus.


----------



## Fischmansfriend (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: spendet der DGzRS !!!!*

Super, danke für den Tipp!


----------

